# Goose decoys? Good starter set?



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

Does it exist?? I have been looking at different decoys and I would like to buy a small starter set. 

The area I will be hunting is small 2 acre or so pasture. Lots of birds fly over on there way to a flooded wood lot (all kinds of ducks and geese). I was trying to see if I could with calling get a few geese to circle around even. So I wont need floating kind but something for field hunting.

Would a set of shells work? or what would I need?


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

I got a great deal on Craig's list a couple years back. Look in the paper also. You have to be quick....good deals go quick.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd buy 8 Bigfoots from Rogers. Buy an active pack and a feeder pack. 8 decoys $230. Add a dozen shells to that and you have a great spread for your scenario IMO


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

AHHHHH! thanks Adam bomb! I havent ever seen or heard of Rogers oh my now I will be in trouble for sure :lol:


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Shells from craigslist are the way to go. Just check it everyday morning afternoon and night. And jump on deals. Got a dozen shells last week for 50$ but good deals don't last long. Consider making stakes for them by painting dowels or old arrows black locate aNd drill a small holes at the shells balancing point and let the stake point sit in tje hole. stick in ground and waaa laaa!This will give you movement as well as the appearance of full bodies without the price. Do it right and u could have 3-4 doz dekes for the price of 8 big foots.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

And don't rule out a good looking doz of silo's.....real geese. I've had excellent results with them. Just a bit cheaper way to go for right now, and you can use them later when you get full bodies, mix them right in your spread.


----------



## EMU_Flyer (Aug 23, 2010)

Chuck, find some guys to tag along with, or get a few cheapies from Craigslist for the first year (full bodies or shells only). Keep on eye on this forum to watch reviews from multiple brands and keep banking money to make 1 larger purchase. Personally I went bought a bunch of decoys without much research and ended up paying much more in the long run. Silos add to a spread, but are horrible just alone, so just having those wouldn't produce as good as shells of full bodies.

Buy cheapies or invite 1 or 2 guys here on the forum to your field to see how decoys are setup and what brands they use. 

All of this is my opinion though, but I which I would have went this route to start.


----------



## headjammer (Jun 25, 2011)

yes i also found some good decoys on craigslist got 40 shells with different head postions and 10 big foot decoys (neded painting) and a flag all for 75 bucks just keep your eye open for the deals


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

big foots I'll second what Adams saying used or new ...I all so like the cheap flambeaus ...no keel so they work water or field...and the older style heads and necks come apart to change from feeder to upright ...

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

A few years back, I got 3doz used field shells and 18 used herters floaters for $75 with the thought that i'd step up to something better later...ten years later, I'm still hunting over them. I'd never buy new goose decoys. As long as they are intact, they are easy to paint and patch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

"Silos add to a spread, but are horrible just alone, so just having those wouldn't produce as good as shells of full bodies"


Beg to differ. Killed plenty of late season seen it all refuge geese over a spread of nothing but flats. Also killed plenty of early season geese over 2 dozen real geese.

For the money and the space I can run 12-15 dozen sillies out of the hatch of my Escort, hunt farms no one else can as I hike my stuff in, and pull birds way better than a spread of 2-3 dozen full bodies. I won't alwys close the deal like full bodies will, but a well hidden blind just down wind of the spread works for that.


----------



## Rajah (Oct 25, 2010)

I can also say to keep your eye on Craigslist. I've only once purchased any decoys NEW and they were marked way down on clearance. You can potentially find decent shells for around $60/dozen on Craigslist...


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Here's a real good deal from rogers for a doz real geese silo's

http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/real-geese-real-geese-magnum-lite-canada-goose-decoys-p-3296.html


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I purchased a few dozen Big Als goose silos last year. They are designed to not glare on those sunny days. If you purchase silo's, particularly Real Geese, make sure you get the ones with the non glare coating. 

Big Al's are a lot cheaper than Reel Geese, and just as good in my opinion. I glued the stakes in so I didn't have to monkey with them. You can prolly buy more of these and save a lot of cash.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Buying a dozen GHG mallard decoys is the best goose spread you can get. 

-- Justducky 

:evil: :lol:


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

While they are still out, go around town and swipe the pink flamingo's in yards, paint em black and white, good ******* goose starter kit.


----------

